# Massanutten: New Woodstone Units



## Miss Marty (Dec 16, 2007)

*
December 16 *

Left home on Friday and stopped for lunch in Charlestown West Virginia
Traffic was mild heading South on I-81, but North Bound (tractor trailer)
traffic was bumper to bumper for about 10 miles as one approached I-66.

Arrived at the Massanutten Check In center late in the evening and 
did not have any problem checking in.  Front desk lady was very nice.

We did not bother to stop at the booth for a parking pass or 
sales pitch since we already have an owners bumper sticker.

Located our building in the newest section of Woodstone.  As we
started to unpack the car we discovered the newer buildings *D*o *N*ot 
have luggage carts.   Our building has 10 steps up into the main foyer,
then you take the stairs or an elevator up to your floor and suites.
Our building is three stories tall and has four units on each floor.

We always walk in and check out our unit first before we unpack.
From the moment we opened the door into the interior foyer of 
our four bedroom (2 two bedroom lockouts) we were impressed!

Each unit is decorated a little different but still pretty much the same. 

There is a huge Living room with Hunter Green wall to wall carpet.  
Dining room with a wood table, six chairs and an adjoing kitchen.

One unit has a *F*ull kitchen & the other has a *P*artial kitchen (no stove)
both have more then enough kitchen appliances to make a nice dinner.

We purchased a ton of groceries at the new Martins in Harrisonburg
since bad weather was called for on Saturday & we plan to cook in.

The four bedrooms are basically the same.  Just reverse floor plans.
Each king size master bedroom has a TV, a (computer) desk & chair.
The average size guest bedrooms have 2 twin beds and 20" TV.

Bedding is average and a little to firm - No fancy blankets 
or down pillows - Nothing like the bedding at the Marriotts!

A few things that I really like about these units are the windows
that crank open & the doors that go out onto small patios/decks 
From the corner end unit we had a couple of extra windows with
a view (weather permitting) of the beautiful Virginia Mountains. 

Massanutten went back to the huge Master Bath Rooms with the jetted
whirlpool hot tubs for 2, mirrored walls, stand up shower, sink and toilet.

One thing I do not like is that 2 units share the washer & dryer
However, since we have both units - it is not a problem for us.

Each unit has a rechargable flashlight - Last night we lost 
electric a few time while we were sleeping, now all of the 
clocks are blinking and have to be reset today. 

The weather was not bad on Friday but it turned cold on Saturday
No snow yet - just rain overnight - Both units are really warm and  
we have been enjoying the electric fireplaces in the living rooms.

Wayport Wireless Internet is available 
for $9.95 a day or $55.95 for a week.   

Little Lucky gives Woodstone at Massanutten
his paw print of approval and would like to wish
everyone a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year.

*


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 16, 2007)

Marty, thanks for the info.  We're going next summer (first time) and looking forward to it.  Also wish we didn't have to share the w/d but oh well.

Have you ever been there for the 4th of July fireworks?  I read somewhere that they do it on the 3rd.  ????   If you've been there can we see it from the Woodstone buildings or do we need to go up the mountain?

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 16, 2007)

*Anne - You`ve Got e-Mail*

Massanutten Summer Jam
Date: Thurs July 03, 2008


----------



## Holly (Dec 16, 2007)

Marty, what unit are you in?  Any idea of the "new" unit #s?


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 16, 2007)

*New Woodstone Condo Style Buildings*

Friday Check In
Units 334 - 381


----------



## Holly (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going next Winter...my unit # is less than 100 though.  Do you know if those are ok?  Are they very different from what you are describing?

(GLad you are having a good time!)


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 17, 2007)

Marty, didn't receive your email.  Can you re-send?

Anne


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 18, 2007)

*Woodstone at Massanutten*

Enjoy having two units for just the two of us
It`s like living in your own private Penthouse 

The weather has been cool but sunny the past two days 
Been out Christmas Shopping in nearby Harrisonburg, VA.
Huge Interstate shopping area just off I-81 and Route 33


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 18, 2007)

I will be going there next Aug.  Are any of the new condos available for a Sat. checkin?  If so, does this resort honor requests?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## Jackie V (Dec 19, 2007)

Have you heard anything about them making snow?  It looks like they only have 2 trails open.  We are heading there next week and were hoping to get on the slopes.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Dec 19, 2007)

We'll be there July 3rd.  Can you tell me more about the music jam and fireworks?  We check in on Sunday, June 29th.
thanks


----------



## shoney (Dec 19, 2007)

For our trip last August we were originally assigned an upper floor partial in the newer buildings.  The reason I choose the partial is because of the personal grill on the back deck.  When I called to confirm that it had it I was told that the newer units do not have the personal grills because of new fire code laws.  We had the unit changed to an older one. We noticed the newer units have a grill section with a few grills close by.  Not a big deal to some, but if you want that personal grill than an older unit would be for you.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2007)

*Woodstone*

*
Dec 19*

Went for a ride today. Turned right instead of left as we left 
the Woodstone development and drove across a county road 
all the way over to Shenandoah VA - Route 602 & Route 340 

Took photos of the old historic town, elementary school,
post office, firehouse, train station, Stevens Cottage 1890
Seen a beautiful brick rancher for sale on a nice corner lot
one block off Route 340 - It was listed for only $214,900 

Stopped in a small McDonald`s that adjoined an Exxon Station
before heading back South towards Elkton and then West on
Route 33 (stopping a Food Lion) to the Massanutten Resort Sign

Rockingham county recently widen up & put down new black 
two lanes each way - from Route 33 to the Water Park turn. 
They are still working on the second section to straighten it out
For now it narrows back down as you drive in & out of the resort.


In order to get into one of the newest Condo Style buildings
You have to have a Friday Check-In date and a (RCI) resort 
assigned unit number between 340 and 477 - Redstone Drive 

Since the buildings are built more like apartment complexed 
There are no personal bar-b-q grills on the decks/porches
There is a set of bar-b-q grills and two picnic tables near the
right side of our building with a beautiful view of the mountains

We have four (4) bathsroom and not one hair dryer
be sure to bring your personal hair dryer from home.


----------

